# Please Boycott Pet Supplies Plus



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I talked to my wife. They had people in the store asking her to sign an anti hunter petition.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

were?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Already boycott them... but this is just one more reason for me...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

JDSwan87 said:


> Already boycott them... but this is just one more reason for me...
> 
> Agree 100%..


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Make them stop. Go back to the store and put a ton of expensive things into the cart. When they ask you to sign just call over the manager/owner and tell them that you're putting everything back on the shelf and that you won't shop there any longer.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I will never go there! Thanks for the heads up, i will pass it on!!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I've only been there a few times, but maybe this is a reason to visit. They can ask to sign and I can at least tell them why I'm not. I also like the ploy of loading up the cart full of stuff and then telling the manger he lost your business because of it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

you don't have to load a cart. all you have to do is tell the manager how you feel,,,they can do math. also let the parent company know why they are losing business. don't expect them to see the light and change their ways. but do let them know you find their policy offensive.
being angry or irrate only reinforces their belief that hunters are uneducated ********, so be polite and well thought out in the things you say.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

You might have trouble finding a big box pet supply chain that isn't against the hunting of wolves. Maybe?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Jager Pro said:


> Make them stop. Go back to the store and put a ton of expensive things into the cart. When they ask you to sign just call over the manager/owner and tell them that you're putting everything back on the shelf and that you won't shop there any longer.


Screw that. Tell the manager _they_ can put everything back on the shelf. 

One question: What will you do if you load up your cart with a ton of expensive things and no one asks you to sign a petition? :yikes:


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

thisusernamevalid said:


> Screw that. Tell the manager _they_ can put everything back on the shelf.
> 
> One question: What will you do if you load up your cart with a ton of expensive things and no one asks you to sign a petition? :yikes:


Sit the cart somewhere and leave :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Or Maybe go to Walgreens and have one of your bloodiest critter pictures printed on a sweatshirt and walk around the store :evil:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will boycott anything that has anti hunting or pro wolf petitions. The anti hunting people are not bright enough to know that once they think that they are successful it will backfire on them. They are so stupid that they don't know that if the wolf quota is not reached the DNR will have to kill off the difference. The DNR had to kill off a bunch of wolves prior to the hunt and they will have to kill them regardless if there is a hunt or not. Let them close the hunt down it is no big deal just a small victory for them and a big victory for the yoopers. My wolf tag will cost $1.27 and none of the proceeds will go back into wolf management.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i always get my stuff at tractor supply anyway.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont shop there but sent an e-mail that said I did and got a response wanting to know what store and saying that the main office dose not allow it let me no and I will send it to them.


----------



## PSP121 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello My Name is Scott Mingerink, Store Director of Pet Supplies Plus in Grandville, Michigan. I want you all to know that I am a huge Deer Hunter and I believe in hunters rights. I recently had two weeks of vacation and I spent my time in the woods hunting. Essentially I am one of you. I am told that a third party petition recently took place in my store or in front of my store. Please know that this is not the views of Pet Supplies Plus or myself. I assure you that I will enforce that no such petitions happen again. I would ask that you not petition my store but rather join me in supporting local humane societies and animal rescue groups.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know, boys, should we believe him?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have never had any issue with PSP being anti hunting. 

What store was the OP at?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

No only 2 post ????


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I seen it at the grandville store two or three times


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

pigeon said:


> I seen it at the grandville store two or three times


Did you say anything to someone working? I would let someone know, I go to the Alpine and 28th street store.

I worked there for a summer at the Alpine one, so I have no problem making an issue known. I worked hard on the dove proposal and I know people were kicked out of there for trying to get people to sign the petition for that. Of course, that got voted down in every county, pretty sad when people that call themselves "hunters" don't stand up for themselves and vote! Granted, it should have never made it that far, and this wolf petition should matter zero if our government can actually follow through.


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

Psp121 just join to day guys


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Run vizslas said:


> Psp121 just join to day guys


Yeah, I'm guessing he is trying to set the record straight here. There is zero endorsement of the anti hunting website by PSP. They were not against the hunters in the dove bill either. 

Again, a lot of so called hunters voted against the dove bill. And if you didn't vote, that is a no vote. Lazyness is not an excuse in voting! 2006 still sickens me!! Hunters standing up for hunters Did not happen and the antis are still laughing at us, I'd come back at Michigan hunters again too, we made a pathetic showing and this is why we are at this wolf petition.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

PSP121 said:


> Hello My Name is Scott Mingerink, Store Director of Pet Supplies Plus in Grandville, Michigan. I want you all to know that I am a huge Deer Hunter and I believe in hunters rights. I recently had two weeks of vacation and I spent my time in the woods hunting. Essentially I am one of you. I am told that a third party petition recently took place in my store or in front of my store. Please know that this is not the views of Pet Supplies Plus or myself. I assure you that I will enforce that no such petitions happen again. * I would ask that you not petition my store but rather join me in supporting local humane societies and animal rescue groups.*



Hello Mr. Minerink,


I just have a couple of thoughts to offer. This is my opinion only so take it for what it's worth. I am leery of these local humane societies and animal rescue groups because of their animal rights/anti-hunter image that some profess to support. The other thought....I'm pretty sure the local humane societies are not affiliated with the extremist group Humane Society of the U.S. (HSUS). However I do not see the local humane societies doing anything to stop the HSUS from infringing on the "Humane Society" name. In my eyes, their silence is condoning the activities of the extremist HSUS. 


John


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Well, the OP should have actually verified what was said and who was actually backing it before posting such a damming thread. Some peoples lively hoods are at stake. Until I have proof otherwise, PSP will have my support.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Musket said:


> Well, the OP should have actually verified what was said and who was actually backing it before posting such a damming thread. Some peoples lively hoods are at stake. Until I have proof otherwise, PSP will have my support.


BEFORE anyone passes judgement on the OP _OR_ PSP121, I would suggest someone who lives closeby CALL or visit the store to determine if the post from PSP121 is genuine or BS. Speak to Mr. Mingerink directly to see if he actually put up the post or not. Get the info straight from the horse's mouth. 

Funny how quickly people can be convinced one way or the other with a simple post. It must be true, I saw it on the internet.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

About the Humane Society....

http://www.humanewatch.org/the_humane_society_of_the_united_states_and_pet_shelter_giving/

http://www.humanewatch.org/hsus_shelters_its_millions_while_shelter_pets_die/

http://protecttheharvest.com/hsus-exposed/


As for the Humane Society speaking out, they do. They have spoken out all over the web about it. Problem is, they put their money into silly things like taking care of unwanted animals instead of sinking it into legal fees that would be drawn out for years. HSUS has PLENTY of money to fight back. Keep in mind, the Humane Society isn't a big group. It's a whole load of little groups who are doing really good things with very little money. They aren't a big business like HSUS. 

Now, this Kent Co. Humane Society... The only Humane Society that is in Kent Co. is the Humane Society of west Michigan. The other day I contacted them and Here is what they wrote back to me. 

*Humane Society of West Michigan*
Hi Lisa! They are probably confusing us with the Humane Society of the United States - we have NO affiliation with them. We do not have an anti-hunting policy. We prefer that animals are adopted as strictly pets but we do adopt out dogs to people who would like to use them as hunting dogs in addition to keeping them as a pet.

To me, that sounds perfectly reasonable.... 

Please do some fact finding before deciding that a group is anti hunting or not. Humane Society needs all the support it can get. Especially this time of year. Please consider donating to your local shelter for Christmas. Even a small amount can help to feed the animals.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

thisusernamevalid said:


> BEFORE anyone passes judgement on the OP _OR_ PSP121, I would suggest someone who lives closeby CALL or visit the store to determine if the post from PSP121 is genuine or BS. Speak to Mr. Mingerink directly to see if he actually put up the post or not. Get the info straight from the horse's mouth.
> 
> Funny how quickly people can be convinced one way or the other with a simple post. It must be true, I saw it on the internet.


 
I couldn't agree more. This witch hunting without concrete facts is ridiculous. As for the post about how he just joined today... So what?? You don't have to be a member of MS to be a real hunter. Maybe he had never been on here before because he had heard about the sniping that goes on. :rant:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I buy my dog food etc at the store in Dearborn. I've never been asked to sign anything. Nor have I seen any petitions advertised. 

Good Hunting!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Anish said:


> About the Humane Society....
> 
> http://www.humanewatch.org/the_humane_society_of_the_united_states_and_pet_shelter_giving/
> 
> ...


They held a fundraiser in support No Dove Hunting back in 2006, they will never get my support. I called them to see their stance, they said they were neutral. Then they held a benefit for No Dove Hunting a couple weeks later.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, you said 'they' as if all Humane Societies are are under the same beliefs and policies. That's why in another post I made I said to do your research. Let's say you meet a guy named Bob who is anti hunting. Does that mean that you won't be willing to associate withanyone named Bob? I'm not saying that there aren't any HS anywhere that do not have their own issues with hunting. All I'm saying is, do your research before you write them off. The main purpose of my post was to help clear up any misunderstandings about HS being associated with HSUS. They have nothing to do with one another.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Anish said:


> OK, you said 'they' as if all Humane Societies are are under the same beliefs and policies. That's why in another post I made I said to do your research. Let's say you meet a guy named Bob who is anti hunting. Does that mean that you won't be willing to associate withanyone named Bob? I'm not saying that there aren't any HS anywhere that do not have their own issues with hunting. All I'm saying is, do your research before you write them off. The main purpose of my post was to help clear up any misunderstandings about HS being associated with HSUS. They have nothing to do with one another.


They as in West Michigan Humane Society... Kent County whatever they want to be called. They flat out lied to me. Unfortunately the more research you do on local Humane Society the more you find are affiliated with the HS US or at least have the same anti-hunting beliefs.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

omega58 said:


> They as in West Michigan Humane Society... Kent County whatever they want to be called. They flat out lied to me. Unfortunately the more research you do on local Humane Society the more you find are affiliated with the HS US or at least have the same anti-hunting beliefs.



I believe this to be in part correct for the state-level HS. As we speak...I have been researching the Michigan Humane Society organization. If we look at their list of partners, we see at least one of these Michigan Humane Society partners freely affiliates with the HSUS. In essence, you have direct support from the Michigan Humane Society to MPAWS which supports the HSUS.


If we go to: http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=partners#.UpfasMKA3IU you will see a partner called Michigan Partnership for Animal Welfare or MPAWS (http://michiganpaw.org/). They freely associate with the HSUS. The MPAWS also is supporting the wolf protection petition.


...and for the icing on the cake.....the Michigan Humane Society is a "proud member" of MPAWS. If this Kent County or Western Michigan Humane Society is a member/supporter of MPAWS or HSUS, someone isn't being honest with the folks.




> *The Michigan Humane Society is proud to be a member of:*http://www.mpaw.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other thing I picked up on real quick. There is a huge difference between animal welfare and animal rights. Animal rights groups will hide up the animal welfare banner to "soften" their extremist public image and get donations. The HSUS is notorious for that.


If someone wants to donate to a local humane society or animal rescue shelter, they might want to see if they support MPAWS or the HSUS first. Then make a decision.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

PSP121 said:


> Hello My Name is Scott Mingerink, Store Director of Pet Supplies Plus in Grandville, Michigan. I want you all to know that I am a huge Deer Hunter and I believe in hunters rights. I recently had two weeks of vacation and I spent my time in the woods hunting. Essentially I am one of you. I am told that a third party petition recently took place in my store or in front of my store. Please know that this is not the views of Pet Supplies Plus or myself. I assure you that I will enforce that no such petitions happen again. I would ask that you not petition my store but rather join me in supporting local humane societies and animal rescue groups.


Guys this is one of my best friends fathers. I played baseball with his son Derek since I was knee high to a grasshopper. He is one of us, a hunter, sportsman, and a good guy. He would never allow anti-hunting activities of any kind in his store if he was aware of it. I bet now that he knows this is going on you will not see it again. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Guys this is one of my best friends fathers. I played baseball with his son Derek since I was knee high to a grasshopper. He is one of us, a hunter, sportsman, and a good guy. He would never allow anti-hunting activities of any kind in his store if he was aware of it. I bet now that he knows this is going on you will not see it again. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I don't think anyone is slighting Mr. Mingerink, at least I hope not. IMO...one just has to be careful when it comes to donating time/monies to help some critters. You may be supporting more than what you thought or agree with. I would have never known the Michigan Humane Society is a "proud member" of MPAWS if I had not looked it up.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> I believe this to be in part correct for the state-level HS. As we speak...I have been researching the Michigan Humane Society organization. If we look at their list of partners, we see at least one of these Michigan Humane Society partners freely affiliates with the HSUS. In essence, you have direct support from the Michigan Humane Society to MPAWS which supports the HSUS.
> 
> 
> If we go to: http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=partners#.UpfasMKA3IU you will see a partner called Michigan Partnership for Animal Welfare or MPAWS (http://michiganpaw.org/). They freely associate with the HSUS. The MPAWS also is supporting the wolf protection petition
> ...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> I don't think anyone is slighting Mr. Mingerink, at least I hope not. IMO...one just has to be careful when it comes to donating time/monies to help some critters. You may be supporting more than what you thought or agree with. I would have never known the Michigan Humane Society is a "proud member" of MPAWS if I had not looked it up.


 
But did you look up what MPAWS is about?


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

Back in my college days I worked for PSP in the West Michigan area. The stores over here are owned by some very good people. I know one of the owners is a hunter and 2nd amendment supporter. A few years after I left PSP, I ran into him at a hunting banquet.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Anish;4865245
Ummm said:


> Michigan Humane Society...[/B]
> 
> 
> Cares for more than *100,000 animals* each year through our life-saving programs and services
> ...





Let me help you out with your research before you go over the cliff any further and continue to look foolish trying to prove/disprove something. 


1. Go back and re-read what I wrote. No where did I say the MHS is a state govt agency or gets state taxpayer funding. In your haste you drew an incorrect conclusion and then attempted to build your post around that incorrect conclusion. The context was that it is a state-wide/level, lead organization. It would be the same context is using the Michigan Bear Hunters Association (MBHA) or the Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC). Even though the word Michigan is in their title, they are still non-government, state-wide/level organizations. If you did not understand or were confused by what was written, you should have sought clarity first before posting your response. You fired first before you aimed.


2. Now...I have a strong suspicion one reason why the Michigan Humane Society created MPAW was to create a political arm in order to work on various animal welfare and animal rights (remember - two different things) issues without involving the "humane society" name directly with these issues. It provides a pathway for them (the MHS) to be politically involved thru MPAW in the more controversial subjects like factory farming, dove hunting(?) and yes, the wolves without using the "humane society" name. This is a common tactic with some organizations who are public image savvy. I base this MHS/MPAW view on what is written under the "About MPAW" tab and the "Legislation" tab.


3. You didn't do you research very well before you posted (ready - fire - aim). YES!!!! MPAW (MHS) is a partner with with the HSUS. Aside from what is on the MPAW website, look at the bottom of the below page to see who one of the MPAW (MHS) "key" partners is. I provided the source link. What level of key partnering do they do? Always? Just for this event? I don't know....I can only go by what they state on the below site. They list the HSUS as one of their "key partners". That sure sounds and reads like freely associating to me. 


http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=31217&news_iv_ctrl=1301#.UpixCsKA3IU


*News - Press Releases*


----------

